# Ford 5000 Starter Problem



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello, My Ford starter won't engage when on the tractor. I ran the cables all look good. The voltages on the ingnition seleniod is 12v. The starter selenoid is 12v at the engage tab. All I get is clicking. I pulled it and with jumper cables get it to spin no problem. Put it back on and the same thing. Left it on tractor and unhooked cables. Using jumper cables got the same problem.

It started yestarday. It started up in the morning fine. parked it for a bit and then nothing ever since. I switched out baterry thinking under voltage but no luck with that.

Any ideas would be helpful. I figure it is eaither shorting or just needs to be rebuilt or replaced. 

Ron


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

When you had the starter off, did you spin it by hand and how did it feel, smooth , tight , rough? Was the changed out battery new? If you jump straight to the starter and still nothing my guess is the starter.Some repaire shops that rebuid starters can test the starter, Take it off and take it to them. I hate to start changing out parts until I find the problem, gets expensive. Let us know the out come.


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bad starter solenoid


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

If the Solenoid is working ok then maybe you've got what we call a dead spot in your Armature & it lands on the part of the armature when you stop it , That's why it probably starts for you now & again after you used it . Hope this helps you regards Larry in Australia .


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

I forgot to mention maybe your local auto electriction has what we call an Armature growler that you roll your armature around in & makes a growling nosie when it finds the dead or bad section for you ,bye again .


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I really appreciate it. I will be removing the starter today after Easter Service. I will check the spin again manually to make sure it isn't tight. I will then take to auto electrician to check the starter and parts of it. I will also take the battery to be tested just in case. 

I will also re run the wiring to make sure there isn't any problems. I did notice the older wire does have a couple a spots I want to splice a wire into due to questionable insulation cracks.

I will keep you all posted.

Ron


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello,

Got the starter off manually spun it and didn't seem to be a problem. Jumped the selenoid with jumper cables and it spun right up. Put it back in and the same problem. Just doesn't seem to be getting any juice when installed.

Took it to a local eletronic motor repair place. He put a new selenoid on it redid the connections and checked the wiring. He said that it should be good to go. Put it back in same problem. I have already had the battery checked at the local auto place and they said it was good. I even added extra ground cable to make sure there is a good ground contact. I checked voltages and they show 12v. Got a problem I need some help. Animals are starting to get hungry and without a bale loader they maybe out of luck.

Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Try jumping a wire from the battery positive post to the engage tab on the solenoid. If it cranks, look for a wiring problem or bad ignition switch. A wire can show 12 volts on a meter but not provide enough current to pull in the solenoid


----------



## kt60016 (Apr 14, 2011)

bstrang4 said:


> Try jumping a wire from the battery positive post to the engage tab on the solenoid. If it cranks, look for a wiring problem or bad ignition switch. A wire can show 12 volts on a meter but not provide enough current to pull in the solenoid


Had the same problem on my truck one of the battery cable was broke just a little that every thing worked and tested 12v but not any amps could flow to the starter and ran jumper cables still nothing well to find out start was good just that battery cable and the jump cables were to small of a gauge to spin the start to truely use jumper cables to the starter they should be 2 gauge jumper cables. Hope this helps


----------



## rboesch (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen,
I switched out both the battery cables and Big Blue whirled right up as if there was nothing wrong. I should have thought of that initially. I checked them but didn't think it would be an inside problem. I will split open this weekend and hopefully find the problem. I will try to post the picture of it.

Thanks for all the great advice. I know I can count on this forum to help me with any problem I have.

Ron


----------



## BobbieD (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a 515, the switch is not cranking the engine. Battery voltage is coming to the switch number 5 connector, when switch is on I get good voltage from number 4 connector. I have battery voltage at the solenoid but when I jump from battery voltage connector to solenoid connector it sparks but nothing. Can someone help and let me know if it is a bad solenoid


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

I'd be curious to know what happens when you jumper past the relay. Like use a regular jumper cable from battery positive to the output side of the relay (heavy wire going to the starter).


----------

